# Vash's finished Ork bitz.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

For those of you who don't like to scour through the projects logs and pictures unpainted stuff I will post only completed squads or vehicles.

I know shocking innit :shok: me finishing minis.

Heres the first squad and their transport.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice idea vash and nice paint jobs too.
where's the epic style tank?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

jimmy gunn said:


> nice idea vash and nice paint jobs too.
> where's the epic style tank?


I'm guessing you mean this one.

































































Really brings it home how slow at painting I am when its posted upwithout all the wip pics. lol.

I'm bogged down in the painting of Meganobz atm. (So much for quick painting points at 40+ each.:laugh


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

So good  i love the whole idea and well painted too  nice job


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the bin barrell tank. 

Great painting all round mate, but thats nowhere near enough boyz :grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yay finally finished another item.

So once again for those of you that don't like to search though WIP threads to find painted minis heres another Looted Wagon with Boomgun.














































This thread really drives home how bleeding slow I am at getting paint on lmao.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really dig the half trakk you've got goin' down. Nicely done! have some rep, oh and I like your log too


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

As I have said a hundred times over Vash, your work is awesome. And I loves it:wink: easily some of the best Orks I have seen. They are not astounding honestly, but your creative mind has made them pure class! I would rep you if possible I can't however sadly, keep up the awesome work mate


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I realy like the old school turrent on the other wagon. These are really nicely done even if they are smelly goff's colors.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

that epic tank is totally awesome. can you give a bit-list or a tute on how you made it??? +REP for that one


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the orky goodness Vash. Of course, I always dig the log when you update it as well


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Finished unit.*

Another completed unit and transport means I can post in this thread, so once again for those that don't like scouring through project logs heres more stuff.


*Ardboyz unit.*










*Ardboyz Trukk.*

Scratchbuilt onto the standard GW Trukk chassis.





































Big Shoota Turret.









My Project log has individual pictures in it for the Ardboyz if you wanna see close ups as well as wip shots for them and the trukk.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking good mate!

Don't worry about the speed of your painting - I managed 3 models last year, one so far this year...

Yeah, slow


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the Ard boyz Nob and the guy with drilled out holes for a face plate. I'm going to have to loot those ideas for my boys.

Keep up the good work it is coming along nicely.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Vash. Nice use of the Khorn shoulder pad and the Tau drones as a hat.

The truck looks great. Where do you get the textured plastics from?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Those ard boys and the trukk are way cool. The trukk and the piano hinged engine covers is excellent. Good stuff going on here that is for sure.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Vash Stellar work mate,

Love the work you put into them! now if only they could have a decent save so they would not be removed off the table so quick  This sir is your next mission! heh!

+rep

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments folks.

The textured plastic was cut from the original GW Trukk bed with a razor saw, trimmed up and glued on humakt.

Sorry can't do rules ChaosFTW .


So shockingly I have finished the unit of 5 Meganobz.You can see how long that took in the Plog.

That means I can update this thread for those that only like to see painted stuff.

*Meganobz Mob 1*


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

That trukk is epic dude! Love it :3


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A nice addition. I'll have a look at your log tomorrow when I have a bit more time. Don't want to rush it. Anyway, good to see some more units are being churned out. I like the individual banner poles.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> Great work Vash. Nice use of the Khorn shoulder pad and the Tau drones as a hat.
> 
> The truck looks great. Where do you get the textured plastics from?


I sell textured plasticard, including diamond plate and tread plate, i also do sheet rivets, always amazes me, i have been kicking around for two years and many you still think i still just sell bits.I sell plasticard,plastruct styrene tubes,magnets,glue,tools,gravel,sand,bitz boxes,brass rod amongst other things


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work on the Nobz Vash, keeping up the good work I see.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> I sell textured plasticard, including diamond plate and tread plate, i also do sheet rivets, always amazes me, i have been kicking around for two years and many you still think i still just sell bits.I sell plasticard,plastruct styrene tubes,magnets,glue,tools,gravel,sand,bitz boxes,brass rod amongst other things


So Vash went off on the interphut to bitsandkits and purchased some Check Plate and found it was good.

Cheers for the timely reminder Bits, thats me stocked up for the next round of vehicle building. (Soon my little squigs soon.)



The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work on the Nobz Vash, keeping up the good work I see.


Very slowly mate but forwards slowly is still forwards.
A couple more mobs to build and the HQ to paint and I can go mental on stuff for Apoc.


Those that follow the project log will have seen this, but here for those that only look at painted stuff heres the latest thing.

A dedicated Transport Battlewagon with Deffrolla and two Big Shootas.
































































Righto I'm off to swear at some Ork Bikers that are giving me aggro. ( Although the Nob Konvershun is amusing me.)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

nice battlewagon. I like the mud effect on the deathrolla.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Back on the Blitz, with the MegaBoss painted up.

Having got into the groove with Tomb King painting I and managed to find time to paint some Orks.

The missus has been painting Nids so the 40k fix rate should go up.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not enough red there, Vash. Scrap them and start over! You know the rules: Red > All other colours.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Love it!

Makes me feel like painting some of my orks


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Back on the Blitz, with the MegaBoss painted up.
> 
> Having got into the groove with Tomb King painting I and managed to find time to paint some Orks.
> 
> The missus has been painting Nids so the 40k fix rate should go up.


I demand proof of the missus existing........

But Sweet looking orks man! my dreadmob should come steal sum, Bitz & Partz from yee to pimp out ar' walkers! WAGGGHHH:goodpost:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Kepp yer thieving blue mitts to yerself deffskul or you will get a krumpin.

Proof of missus.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=3027


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Kepp yer thieving blue mitts to yerself deffskul or you will get a krumpin.
> 
> Proof of missus.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=3027


RED HEAD!!!!!!!

Boyz, Get Dat Wanka Vash ova hearz! We'z need to take hiz women! DEffskullz Go Take dem shinnyz well ye at it too!
:aggressive:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Kepp yer thieving blue mitts to yerself deffskul or you will get a krumpin.
> 
> Proof of missus.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=3027


Oh, the missus is a redhead? Damn. I think most orks would agree that most redheads are too much red for even them.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

looks very messy.....in a good ork type of way


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Time to put this thread to bed.

With the *Army Showcase* feature this thread is no longer required.

But before it gets away here are a few more pictures as a farewell.

KillaKans.









Zzap Gunz.









Classic Battlewagon.









Well thats that. Thanks for all the kind comments.


*Da Blitz Brigade Army Showcase.* now contains all the images in this thread and more.


----------

